# Lounge > Sports, Health & Fitness >  Picking up snowboarding this year, looking for insight

## finboy

I decided it is finally time to try snowboarding while my body still has time to recover from the inevitable falls. Ive been reading r/snowboardingnoobs r/snowboarding, and the snowboardingforum.com. I am still working through the frustrations of wants vs. needs and thought I would reach out for input on anything im doing wrong/missing. People on here likely know the terrain I will be facing than those in the states/international.

gear - level mitts with wrist guards, padded pants, and good goggles have been bought, working on a helmet to match up with goggles. I am working in boots (ride lasso), I did the foot measure and got a good pair before the covid rush wipes out supplies. I have good snowboard pants from snowshoeing/fat biking, and will use an older winter jacket that layers well and buy something nicer end of season because I suspect this will get torn up. Socks and base layers are all quality merino wool.

Im about 150-155lbs without snow gear but understand that doesnt really say much when it comes to boards as each brand is different. I dont have a board yet, I was going to rent for the first lesson but my god is this a tricky subject to research. One thing I really dont want to do is buy a crap starter board that I will have to store or try to sell next year, buy a board that is way to advanced for me, or throw hundreds away on clapped out rentals. My buddy has offered to let me borrow from his collection, but his boards are pretty aggressive (2015 Solomon man board was his suggestion, hes a bit optimistic)

for lessons, I was going to take a 90 minute intro at Canada Olympic Park to try things out, take a week or so off, then take a half day out at sunshine village to see what stuck.

Thats a lot of text, how am I looking, what am I missing? Any tips or thoughts?

----------


## mazdavirgin

I'd spend more time at COP learning and less time at sunshine. Doubtful you'll be competent enough after a 90 minute intro for it to be worthwhile going up there. I'd book some adult lessons for a 4 week block and spend a bunch of time practicing at COP between lessons.

Board wise just pick up a previous year board from Sport Chek or any other gear shop. The board itself as long as you're properly sized/fitted doesn't really matter all that much when you're starting out. I'm biased towards true twin boards but that's because I'm a former park rat.

----------


## killramos

Sunshine sucks for single plankers anyway. I’d go to Nakiska for the mountain experience for your second rodeo.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> will use an older winter jacket that layers well and buy something nicer end of season because I suspect this will get torn up.



You planning on boarding on jagged rocks or something?  :ROFL!:  My jacket is the same condition as when I bought it years ago. I find you're better *not* layering up a lot cause you don't want to be sweating too much. You want a jacket that's windproof. I find when riding in -10C to 0C temps, a snowboarding jacket and light thermal top/base layer are more than enough to keep me warm. From -15C to -10C and a second top or a thicker one will suffice. Any colder, and I think good gloves are going to be more important cause your fingers are gonna feel it (or not feel it!). If it's any warmer than 0C out, you're going to be sweating fast and probably skip the jacket completely. By then, the snow will suck anyways.




> I’m about 150-155lbs without snow gear but understand that doesn’t really say much when it comes to boards as each brand is different. I don’t have a board yet, I was going to rent for the first lesson but my god is this a tricky subject to research. One thing I really don’t want to do is buy a crap “starter” board that I will have to store or try to sell next year, buy a board that is way to advanced for me, or throw hundreds away on clapped out rentals. My buddy has offered to let me borrow from his collection, but his boards are pretty aggressive (2015 Solomon man board was his suggestion, he’s a bit optimistic)



I think you're overthinking this. I'd just go buy a second hand or previous year's all-mountain twin board that's right for your height and ride the hell out of it. By the time you rent a board a few times, you could have just bought one. Just not having to line up and wait for a rental is worth having your own board alone. I doubt you'll notice the difference between a starter board and an advanced board for a while, if even at all unless you get really good. Actually now that I think of it, used boards are cheap. It's the bindings that will cost more. 





> for lessons, I was going to take a 90 minute intro at Canada Olympic Park to try things out, take a week or so off, then take a half day out at sunshine village to see what stuck.
> 
> That’s a lot of text, how am I looking, what am I missing? Any tips or thoughts?



I'm not sure about others, but I didn't feel really comfortable until at least my 5th or 6th time riding. First few times you're going to be falling a lot, figuring out your balance, and just trying not to catch an edge. You're better to do that at COP than driving out to Sunshine on your second time out. You'll only really want to be hitting the mountains if the powder is really good anyways.

----------


## dimi

Couple of points.
1.	Have you considered skiing? Not to discourage you from snowboarding but skiing is in general much more versatile, especially down the road as you get more advanced/complex terrain/backcountry. I snowboard/split board, but would ski if it wasn’t for some knee issues. 

2.	For someone that wants to get into the sport and get up to speed fast, I would recommend a Nakiska season pass. It might be too late in the year for the discount, but these can sell for $300 early bird, and allow you to get a lot of days in to get some of your technique down, before moving on to more advanced terrain. Something to consider for next year maybe. COP is great but can get very icy. 

3.	In terms of boards, it comes down to trying a bunch of your buddies’ boards and renting some, until you find what you like. You’re also going to have difficulties finding exactly what you want with the supply issues this year. Get a cheap used board to start and figure out what you really want for next year. 

Good luck

----------


## mr2mike

Already stated but I'll second it.
Don't do sunshine. Waste of money for a noob and it's all ice and hard packed which sucks for boarders.
More time at cop then nakiska when you think you're ready.
Skiing: Easy at first hard to master.
Snowboarding: Hard at first, easy to master.
In my opinion.

----------


## ercchry

COP for sure, but I’d skip nakiska and go for norquay for the level up.. less busy, less flats (if you stay on the main chair) nakiska is absolutely infuriating on a snowboard when you’re new

Lotoski has a couple decks for sale too if you’re tall. 

Boards have come a long way with the different shapes… I have a bataleon evil twin which I think would translate well to a rookie as it’s damn hard to catch an edge on due to the shape of the tip and tail… and that’s the number one noob crash scenario that’s gonna put anyone over the age of 21 out for a few weeks (catching a toe edge and scorpioning)

As a lifelong boarder… I would second skiing vs boarding, way more versatile, way easier to traverse hills, can access backcountry without a $$$ and compromised split board. Plus it’s almost cool, unlike 30 years ago  :ROFL!:

----------


## sxtasy

I recently got back into snowboarding after 15 years of not being on a board, now I'm going 3 times a week during the season, so it was a learning curve both on the mountain and with the gear. 

Some things I learned and can appreciate now being older:
-Gear (sounds like you have this dialed in for the most part), being comfortable and enjoying your gear makes the experience much better. Warm hands/quality gloves very important. I spent a lot of money on an insulated jacket, but it was way too warm, bought a shell jacket instead and use it 90% of the time. 
You bought impact shorts? Great purchase, I don't fall often, but still wear impact shorts as they keep your a$$ warm on a cold chair lift and sitting in the snow (as snowboarders often do), it's also nice to have that extra protection for your tail bone. Being able to switch goggle lenses depending on condition is important, sometimes it can be very dark and foggy or bright. Plan your gear for the conditions. I personally like gore tex outerwear and the ability to zip your pants into your jacket (Volcom and some other brands do this).

-Snowboards are very different now. Back in the day they were long with full camber. I regret going with that style of board returning to the sport. Hybrid profiles (rocker/camber) and volume shifted boards (shorter and wider) are more enjoyable, less catchy, less effort to ride and quicker to turn. I also find the newer technologies with serrated edges (magne traction) to be much better on an icy day. Your foot size and width of the board are important things to consider along with your weight.

-I regret buying into a system ie. Burton EST. Keep your gear versatile, you may want to buy a variety of boards, bindings and boots down the road. Keep them all interchangeable in my opinion. Go with a solid versatile binding like the Burton Cartel.

-Keep an eye on conditions, there's a few good apps for this, a day with ice or thick fog can be pretty miserable. Fresh snow is alot easier to learn on and more forgiving, a powder day can be a totally different learning experience.

-Fitness level is a thing, you're pretty light so that works to your advantage. Stretches, squats, keeping extra weight off helps. You will fall starting out and it's going to hurt like hell catching an edge. You'll work new muscles and feel it the next day. Do stretches before and after.

-I like YouTube channel Snowboard pro camp, he has lots of tips from gear to beginner techniques and good snowboards to start out on.

----------


## mr2mike

I remember my first time snowboarding at 14yrs old. Couldn't lift my arms above my shoulders for a few days after.
Falling so many times. Worth it in the end. Had so much fun with friends after school on the hill.

----------


## finboy

Thanks for all the tips guys, definitely watching hours of YouTube lesson videos and a likely over analyzing and thinking things as is my nature. I have been checking out offerings on the COP website and am going to call in today to clear up confusion, it’s close enough that I could easily get over in the evenings once or twice a week, but they have a couple different descriptions of lessons so have to figure out what I need.

I definitely hear you on the stretching and using muscles that are likely lazy from my sedentary office job, I’ve busted out the balance half-ball and my buddy is a physiotherapist that used to work with the x-games skiers so I have been getting tips on lots of exercises to try and find any semblance of flexibility (hint: I have none) and better muscle control. Up side is that while breaking in the boots, I have a better idea of how limited my range will be with these things on, and I have a few weeks to try and not feel completely alien the first time I step onto a hill.

Keep them coming, I’ll post more updates of how bruised I am after the first lesson

----------


## heavyfuel

Lots of good advice in this thread. Definitely don't be scared of new tech- I also was a die-hard camber only rider until I got introduced to Never Summer last season and it changed my life, and I can say with certainty that some of these new camber/rocker combos will make learning so much easier and more enjoyable. You could easily get a good starter board on Marketplace or Kijiji just do your research that they're the right size and width and make sure it's tuned properly by a shop or person who knows what they're doing. 2 things that should be top of mind are comfort and hydration. Sounds like you have your boots figured out, please keep in mind that until you're strapped in the feeling you get from your boots will not be an accurate representation of much. I hope they work out for you- I just always recommend that if you're gonna spend money on anything, boots first from a shop with reputable boot fitters. As far as what's too hot/cold and layers and what not that's very individual so you'll have to trial and error that one. And pack some water however you can. Stay hydrated, stay focused. Eventually learn to ski because skiing is awesome too! Then when Monday morning rolls around be like, "Ahhh, am I skiing or snowboarding today?" and it'll be on the first world problems list in no time! Good luck man!

----------


## benyl

Read the first post and some of the replies, but not everything.

You are overthinking it for sure.

I grabbed a board last Feb after not having been on one for 20 years. 

My suggestion is to get ANY board to learn the basics. You won’t know what you like until you actually know what you are doing. When you know what you are doing, then, as suggested, try your buddy’s boards or do demo days (if they come back).

Strengthen your tibialis and your calves. Do lots of squats.

Look into Burton Step-on. So much better than a traditional binding. Expensive, but worth it. You will need new boots though.

----------


## killramos

Personally, don’t kill your self on spending too much on equipment until you are a few seasons in.

The number of people I know with hilariously high end equipment that went twice one year and quit is truly comical.

Go to a reputable shop like Abom and ask lots of questions and don’t get hung up on brand names or this years models. Heck borrowing equipment from your buddy sounds like a not terrible option just be prepared to fork out if you ruin anything.

Skiing is an expensive sport all around, take it easy your first year.

- - - Updated - - -




> COP for sure, but I’d skip nakiska and go for norquay for the level up.. less busy, less flats (if you stay on the main chair) nakiska is absolutely infuriating on a snowboard when you’re new
> 
> Lotoski has a couple decks for sale too if you’re tall. 
> 
> Boards have come a long way with the different shapes… I have a bataleon evil twin which I think would translate well to a rookie as it’s damn hard to catch an edge on due to the shape of the tip and tail… and that’s the number one noob crash scenario that’s gonna put anyone over the age of 21 out for a few weeks (catching a toe edge and scorpioning)
> 
> As a lifelong boarder… I would second skiing vs boarding, way more versatile, way easier to traverse hills, can access backcountry without a $$$ and compromised split board. Plus it’s almost cool, unlike 30 years ago



Norquay is also good if you are just starting, don’t really need to access any of the flat ski out sections until you are more advanced. It’s just further and requires a park pass.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> -I regret buying into a system ie. Burton EST. Keep your gear versatile, you may want to buy a variety of boards, bindings and boots down the road. Keep them all interchangeable in my opinion. Go with a solid versatile binding like the Burton Cartel.



Oh yes, since you brought up bindings: get ones that are toe caps! Much more comfortable and feel more secure over toe straps.

Also, you assholes have me curious about hybrid boards now haha

----------


## heavyfuel

> Personally, don’t kill your self on spending too much on equipment until you are a few seasons in.
> 
> The number of people I know with hilariously high end equipment that went twice one year and quit is truly comical.



It really is! You don't wanna become a kook. Or worst yet a goon. (Not an endearing term at all, outside of hockey haha)






> Oh yes, since you brought up bindings: get ones that are toe caps! Much more comfortable and feel more secure over toe straps.
> 
> Also, you assholes have me curious about hybrid boards now haha



Take the red pill my friend... 

https://www.neversummer.com/snowboar...rd-technology/

----------


## ercchry

Mmm… this reminds me… snowboarding uses these weird little foot muscles… every damn season the first few times out my feet just burn from them being activated for the first time in a year, only summer thing that comes close to using them in the same way seems to be paddle boarding

----------


## JfuckinC

If you want some decent bindings Ill give you a pair of union atlas for a 12 pack, just need to hose them off haha





Edit: Also if youre learning at COP dont feel shame in wearing knee and butt pads that place is hard as fuck lol otherwise youre gunna hate learning to snowboard

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Edit: Also if you’re learning at COP don’t feel shame in wearing knee and butt pads that place is hard as fuck lol otherwise you’re gunna hate learning to snowboard



I've been boarding for years and I still wear knee pads every time, regardless of where I go.

----------


## finboy

What size are the bindings? Any recommendations on knee pads/ generic Amazon’s or worth the spend for d3o type stuff?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Knee pads? 

Just put some snow pants, jacket, mits on and fuckin sender bud

----------


## killramos

:Werd!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> What size are the bindings? Any recommendations on knee pads/ generic Amazon’s or worth the spend for d3o type stuff?



Just whatever pads I was using when rollerblading. You're gonna be falling a lot while you learn. You'll be glad you'll have them.

----------


## JfuckinC

> Knee pads? 
> 
> Just put some snow pants, jacket, mits on and fuckin sender bud



lol fuck that, pretty sure this guy is an adult, you don’t bounce back like you used to. I learned when things didn’t hurt, I can’t imagine doing it now. I’m like princess and the pea though, I can’t have anything extra making me uncomfortable (or sweat more) so I have minimal gear on haha

Finboy I think the bindings are an L, I’m a 12 or 13 boot can’t remember so they’d have to fit that.

Ordered a stump ape yesterday, 160, I usually ride a 167-170 cause I’m a big boy so excited to try that.

----------


## finboy

Appreciate the offer but I have a size 8 boots so I think I would go flying out of those on turn 1 lol.

Being 37 is definitely going to keep my “just send it” knob turned down for a while, bad enough I’m making dad noises when I pick things up now

----------


## Rocket1k78

> lol fuck that, pretty sure this guy is an adult, you don’t bounce back like you used to. I learned when things didn’t hurt, I can’t imagine doing it now. I’m like princess and the pea though



Exactly! Even just knee pads would make this a way better imo. The first few days you'll be living on your ass and knees and if you plan to learn at cop you'll definitely want padding. That place is nothing but ice and hard pack

----------


## max_boost

When I learned 10 years ago I had everything, wrist guards, knee pads, impact shorts lol I spent the entire first couple sessions falling down and getting up. I’m still noob like after going like 20x, just never fully mastered it. Wouldn’t mind trying skiing, I can skate a little and they say there’s some transferable skill there.

----------


## mazdavirgin

Pretty much always wore knee pads when riding park. Just not worth it to potentially break your knee caps if you botch your entrance/exit on rails. It's pretty common among park riders to wear knee pads you just never see them because they are covered by snow pants... A lot of people also wear spine protectors and some form of tail bone protection when playing around with larger park features. You can still mess yourself up real good with the above though. Helmets though are pretty much mandatory IMHO even though they aren't all that effective when it comes to concussions they will at least prevent you from breaking your skull.

----------


## finboy

> Pretty much always wore knee pads when riding park. Just not worth it to potentially break your knee caps if you botch your entrance/exit on rails. It's pretty common among park riders to wear knee pads you just never see them because they are covered by snow pants... A lot of people also wear spine protectors and some form of tail bone protection when playing around with larger park features. You can still mess yourself up real good with the above though. Helmets though are pretty much mandatory IMHO even though they aren't all that effective when it comes to concussions they will at least prevent you from breaking your skull.



I’ve heard that most snowboarding helmets are really only good to about 12 mph, so definitely beneficial for me at this point lol

----------


## ercchry

> I’ve heard that most snowboarding helmets are really only good to about 12 mph, so definitely beneficial for me at this point lol



Maybe fully effective under 12mph? But I’m sure above 12mph it’s gonna do more than not having one at all. Just don’t do the kook thing of stuffing a thick toque underneath… that’s going to make the helmet less effective

----------


## r3ccOs

just learn to ski

I think 'us' millenials gravitated towards the cool factor of snowboards (I'm a skiier but about 80% of my friends are snowboarders). When I look at Gen Z, I see the resurgence of skiing

I ski'd at a fairly high amateur level from both racing and freestyle... and would say that I could do everything "Better" than say my brother who is a fairly compentent level.

The learning curve is steeper with snowboarding and the progression curve is flatter. 

Across different terrains, the varities of different sky types makes skiing more versatile in larger conditions, though for Park and big Pow days, Snowboarding is equitable or possibly better.

For icy days, groomers, steeps, moguls... even though ski's are longer, it is just easier to be mobile facing the 'fall line' and the benefits of two biting edges.

I have tried using a few sets (still own a pair) of "all mountain" ski's including Soul HD 8s, but nothing beats purpose ski's for their intended purpose  :Smilie: 

on days where people are sliding all over the hill on their boards or huge plank skis, there is nothing like pushing beautiful high G turns on GS skis with 140+ flex boots

----------


## finboy

> Maybe fully effective under 12mph? But I’m sure above 12mph it’s gonna do more than not having one at all. Just don’t do the kook thing of stuffing a thick toque underneath… that’s going to make the helmet less effective



Getting a proper helmet with mips for sure

----------


## mazdavirgin

> just learn to ski
> 
> I think 'us' millenials gravitated towards the cool factor of snowboards (I'm a skiier but about 80% of my friends are snowboarders). When I look at Gen Z, I see the resurgence of skiing
> 
> I ski'd at a fairly high amateur level from both racing and freestyle... and would say that I could do everything "Better" than say my brother who is a fairly compentent level.
> 
> The learning curve is steeper with snowboarding and the progression curve is flatter. 
> 
> Across different terrains, the varities of different sky types makes skiing more versatile in larger conditions, though for Park and big Pow days, Snowboarding is equitable or possibly better.
> ...



Yeah I'd generally agree with the above. I can ski competently and it's far more convenient for most things. Park skiing though IMHO is still pretty wack. Both in terms of how spins are initiated off jumps and generally how you ride rails. It's just not the same as snowboarding where a lot of the tricks are significantly different based on rotation direction and which edge you use to take off. Granted I'm pretty biased when it comes to park snowboarding...

Snowboarding is also just a massive PITA to get competent at initially versus skiing is so much easier. Most people can be riding the chair lift/t-bars after a single time out on skies. That's not the typical experience people have when learning to snowboard. Also the risk of serious falls when learning is significantly higher on a snowboard. So many broken wrists/forearms. That sorta does swap around though once you're more advanced and skiers are far far more prone to blowing out knees. I can easily see though why snowboarding is decreasing in popularity as compared to skiing. Skiing is just so much easier to pick up and learn.

----------


## Rocket1k78

I was totally on the thought that snowboarders are the cool kids back when i learnt 20 years ago but now its all the same. My wife has been boarding longer than me and she switched to skis 3 years ago and isnt looking back, my kids all ski too and they picked it up so fast. 

And Helmets will save your ass at any speed so get one and wear it. I just remembered my wife cracked hers at Cop about 4 years and with out it i know she wouldnt have been walking out of that hill. The runs at COP are perfect for beginners but that hill is not forgiving if you fall.

----------


## asp integra

For learning take the drive out to Nakiska. Less ice than COP.

----------


## Chester

> lol fuck that, pretty sure this guy is an adult, you don’t bounce back like you used to.




Oh the days of drinking pitchers of beer and riding on no sleep. I could never now.

----------


## ercchry

> For learning take the drive out to Nakiska. Less ice than COP.



Yeah! Good one!  :ROFL!:

----------


## r3ccOs

> Yeah! Good one!



Ice? No problems, full camber FIS 165s baby

----------


## cam_wmh

> I decided it is finally time to try snowboarding while my body still has time to recover from the inevitable falls. Ive been reading r/snowboardingnoobs r/snowboarding, and the snowboardingforum.com. I am still working through the frustrations of wants vs. needs and thought I would reach out for input on anything im doing wrong/missing. People on here likely know the terrain I will be facing than those in the states/international.
> 
> gear - level mitts with wrist guards, padded pants, and good goggles have been bought, working on a helmet to match up with goggles. I am working in boots (ride lasso), I did the foot measure and got a good pair before the covid rush wipes out supplies. I have good snowboard pants from snowshoeing/fat biking, and will use an older winter jacket that layers well and buy something nicer end of season because I suspect this will get torn up. Socks and base layers are all quality merino wool.
> 
> Im about 150-155lbs without snow gear but understand that doesnt really say much when it comes to boards as each brand is different. I dont have a board yet, I was going to rent for the first lesson but my god is this a tricky subject to research. One thing I really dont want to do is buy a crap starter board that I will have to store or try to sell next year, buy a board that is way to advanced for me, or throw hundreds away on clapped out rentals. My buddy has offered to let me borrow from his collection, but his boards are pretty aggressive (2015 Solomon man board was his suggestion, hes a bit optimistic)
> 
> for lessons, I was going to take a 90 minute intro at Canada Olympic Park to try things out, take a week or so off, then take a half day out at sunshine village to see what stuck.
> 
> Thats a lot of text, how am I looking, what am I missing? Any tips or thoughts?



Absolutely, take the lesson at 90 minute COP. Even go after work for a few hours. The hardpack keeps you honest tho, so that protective gear will help.
I get it, if your friends are headed to Louise/Sunshine, and you wanna join
If Sunshine is on the docket, do Wawa & Strawberry Laps. Wawa, has a conveyor runway to the chair (fast fixed-grip), so let the lifty know, and he'll slow the chair.
Louise, just take the main quad, Glacier, and do Wiwaxy laps down. There's decent signage, and a map right to your left as you exit the chair.
Nakiska, is a solid recommendation. Better value, proximity for a newb. The flats there are forgiving, and you may have to unstrap your back-foot. Learning to push/skate, is important.
Norquay too, you'd enjoy. Also great value. Especially mid-week.

Gear questions;
How did you arrive, at your Ride Lasso boot purchase? 
Bindings are nay impossible to fuck-up for a newb, unless it's the integration -- Burton EST. 
Echo most others, in that you may be overthinking the board purchase, just find something around the 155cm for your weight. 

I get hooked by Burton, give me a PM next summer, as I get rid of previous seasons gear. 





> Already stated but I'll second it.
> Don't do sunshine. Waste of money for a noob and it's *all ice and hard packed which sucks for boarders.*
> More time at cop then nakiska when you think you're ready.
> Skiing: Easy at first hard to master.
> Snowboarding: Hard at first, easy to master.
> In my opinion.



Lol, just slashed this morning away in 30cm. 

And to build on what reccos said, Skiing is much more prudent, and practical. But once you properly ride pow, on a snowboard,.. NOTHING, fucking compares. (except surfing)

----------


## finboy

> Absolutely, take the lesson at 90 minute COP. Even go after work for a few hours. The hardpack keeps you honest tho, so that protective gear will help.
> I get it, if your friends are headed to Louise/Sunshine, and you wanna join
> If Sunshine is on the docket, do Wawa & Strawberry Laps. Wawa, has a conveyor runway to the chair (fast fixed-grip), so let the lifty know, and he'll slow the chair.
> Louise, just take the main quad, Glacier, and do Wiwaxy laps down. There's decent signage, and a map right to your left as you exit the chair.
> Nakiska, is a solid recommendation. Better value, proximity for a newb. The flats there are forgiving, and you may have to unstrap your back-foot. Learning to push/skate, is important.
> Norquay too, you'd enjoy. Also great value. Especially mid-week.
> 
> Gear questions;
> How did you arrive, at your Ride Lasso boot purchase? 
> ...



Cheers man! The lasso was the best feeling with minimal discomfort at the store. Vans were a close second, and the burtons I tried had a bit of a hot spot in the heel area. Appreciate the input on the hills, I’m sure I’ll make it to all of them eventually but that is some good detail to have as a foundation.

----------


## finboy

Lessons are a wrap, by day 3 half the people flaked from the program, last day the two other guys were suffering boot issues so the instructor basically allowed me to solo the North side of the hill of COP solo, which was pretty fun today given the fresh powder. Frustratingly I have missed out on the board I want twice as the sellers wouldn’t ship (20/21 burton process 152-155 camber with the awesome bear on it), but borrowing a board from a buddy has worked out well. I’m hoping the cold front we have coming in mellows a bit, as I got my sunshine and lake Louise cards and want to get back out there to lock in that muscle memory.



I started boarding a year too late lol

----------


## mr2mike

Lotoski has 2 boards for sale on here.

@JordanLotoski

----------


## finboy

Jordan’s a tall boy and his 158 custom is gone sadly

----------


## JordanLotoski

I Have an old burton id pretty much give away to any of my clients and maybe 50 bucks to non clients, 172 Endevor free to clients, 150 to non clients

----------


## finboy

Thread update, got out too winsport today and the Canadian Olympic qualifiers were on so saw seb toots, mcmorris etc. throwing down while riding the chairlift, super awesome! 

Definitely having some fun now but am struggling with getting more angle on my transitions without blowing out, and curiously enough going toe to heel on the steeper part of the green run (rear leg just does not want to dig in). It’s weird because I can totally s turn through the rest of the hill, but the valley area I just can’t get that turn locked in (picture for reference). During lessons we were just side slipping this section but if I want to progress I’m going to have to figure this out.

Started to get traversing on edge going a bit better, only at very shallow angles but once I get more comfortable with the feeling and stability I’m sure I can get the nose pointed more downhill and carry more speed.

----------


## sxtasy

Focus on your posture. Knees bent, weight stacked over your board, will give you better edge control. Work on how fast you can go from edge to edge, it will help when you need to point the nose down on a steeper section.

----------


## mr2mike

Don't be a tail pusher on the hill. Edge to edge as said above.

----------


## finboy

Got up to sunshine today finally, snow was soft thankfully! The flats definitely suck when you can’t carry speed, still have to work on that as I find it a bit to easy to catch an edge when doing that so far. Overall I’d definitely go back again, but I want to practice up some core skills before my next trip. I’m going to get a buddy to film me at cop Tuesday to confirm a few areas I’m weak in, and have a follow up lesson Thursday to hopefully get me off the greens and on the blues.

----------


## sxtasy

Flat cat tracks where you need to carry speed are a PITA for any snowboarder. Your legs will probably burn staying in one direction on one edge for extended periods of time, but it will get better and easier. Always favor an edge in these situations, riding completely flat base is risky and where I see a lot of snowboarders catch an edge. Keep your board waxed, it's easy to do, doesn't cost much, I wax every 4 or so outings.

----------


## finboy

For sure I was getting lots of toe edge practice. I watched some snowboardaddiction videos and I have a pretty good idea why my toe to heel was sloppy, should be able to get that tail flapping under control and use the edge through the turn. I am guessing (and hoping video confirms) that I need to switch edges THEN turn, rather than trying to shift the edge after I’ve started to engage the turn. The had a great drill to make sure weight stays stacked rather than too forward or rearward.

----------


## ercchry

Practicing riding fakie is also a great skill… can flip back and forth on the longer cat tracks to relieve some strain. 

Being on toe edge for too long is killer. Ninja at revy gets me every time

----------


## D'z Nutz

After you've gone somewhere that's not COP, I'm surprised you even want to go back haha

----------


## finboy

> After you've gone somewhere that's not COP, I'm surprised you even want to go back haha



Convenience and logging hours make it too easy, I really want to break through the suck period as early as possible in the season

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Convenience and logging hours make it too easy, I really want to break through the suck period as early as possible in the season



You're right about the convenience but I feel like after a two or three visits COP will no longer be any benefit and you're better off just spending a day at any of the mountains. The biggest leap for me was taking a day off in the middle of the week and going to Sunshine where you pretty much have the whole hill to yourself and learning at your own pace.

----------


## taemo

> You're right about the convenience but I feel like after a two or three visits COP will no longer be any benefit and you're better off just spending a day at any of the mountains. The biggest leap for me was taking a day off in the middle of the week and going to Sunshine where you pretty much have the whole hill to yourself and learning at your own pace.



I like the weekday evening ski at COP for 20$, do 4-6 runs and I'm good. Learned snowboarding and skiing this way.
Not sure if they still offer it now or how much. Beats spending 100$ and the whole day going to the mountains.

But yeah it was definitely eye opening the first time we went to the mountains after we outgrew COP lol.

----------


## finboy

> I like the weekday evening ski at COP for 20$, do 4-6 runs and I'm good. Learned snowboarding and skiing this way.
> Not sure if they still offer it now or how much. Beats spending 100$ and the whole day going to the mountains.
> 
> But yeah it was definitely eye opening the first time we went to the mountains after we outgrew COP lol.



With sunshine card, $26 for 4 hours at COP

----------


## mr2mike

> After you've gone somewhere that's not COP, I'm surprised you even want to go back haha



Maybe he was on Goat's Eye and so COP is better.
Hate that area for snowboarding. Too open and icy.

----------


## ercchry

> Maybe he was on Goat's Eye and so COP is better.
> Hate that area for snowboarding. Too open and icy.



There is only one way to get down goat’s eye that’s mildly enjoyable… but requires a light hike

----------


## ExtraSlow

Back in the old days I used to ski goats eye a lot. And yeah, you either hike to far left chutes or you just deal with the wind-blasted ice for the first 200m or whatever that is. That main top section is nice snow maybe 2 days a year.

----------


## Rocket1k78

Nakiska would be pretty nice if you want convenience with good terrain to learn on. SS i feel is not that great for beginners and the drive there with the gondola can be a 2 hour 1 way trip.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Norquay is nice and close. I like the far lift for groomers. But I two plank.

----------


## ercchry

> Nakiska would be pretty nice if you want convenience with good terrain to learn on. SS i feel is not that great for beginners and the drive there with the gondola can be a 2 hour 1 way trip.



Why do people always say this?

Any hill with excess snow making operations is awful to fall on. It’s actually so god damn icy, it’s the only hill I crack a helmet in two on! Nakiska also has an awful flat section that’s basically mandatory for any beginner who’s graduated from the bronze chair to the Olympic, so bad that as a child I almost gave up snowboarding for skis (and actually had a buddy who did that) due to it.

----------


## Kijho

I've been doing exact same thing as you for the past month at COP - just practising and practising. Last night was so icy with the wind.

----------


## killramos

> There is only one way to get down goats eye thats mildly enjoyable but requires a light hike



Wild West?

----------


## ercchry

> Wild West?



Nope, ES got it… is Wild West ever open? Either way… you still need to get down the Arctic plain to get over to the gate, 10/10 not worth it… but really sunshine is not the place if you want to get into the more adventurous stuff. I’d get comfortable on Louise’s ER shoots, then off to BC for anyone that’s nearing the limits of regular resort riding

----------


## Rocket1k78

> Why do people always say this?
> 
> Any hill with excess snow making operations is awful to fall on. Its actually so god damn icy, its the only hill I crack a helmet in two on! Nakiska also has an awful flat section thats basically mandatory for any beginner whos graduated from the bronze chair to the Olympic, so bad that as a child I almost gave up snowboarding for skis (and actually had a buddy who did that) due to it.



Because OP said he was going to COP and liked the convenience. If he said he was looking for good snow and willing to drive it wouldve been a different recommendation for sure

----------


## killramos

> Nope, ES got it… is Wild West ever open? Either way… you still need to get down the Arctic plain to get over to the gate, 10/10 not worth it… but really sunshine is not the place if you want to get into the more adventurous stuff. I’d get comfortable on Louise’s ER shoots, then off to BC for anyone that’s nearing the limits of regular resort riding



Dunno. I haven’t skied in years. I know the bowls you mentioned. Fun stuff.

I think I did WW once just to say I did it, my brother was on staff there for years instructing so we got away wiTh a lot.

----------


## finboy

Chairs I was hitting at sunshine were Wawa and Angel, might head out next week for a midweek day to get some less trafficked practice in.

Pushing practice one this week as there is a call for rain……in January

----------


## finboy

Got out to sunshine today and actually tried out some blues on wawa and angel. The blue to enter the park area on angel is still a bit aggressive for me, but didn’t kill myself getting down there. I’m starting to get more confidence in my heel to toe turn, but still struggle in one scenario, let’s see if anyone has tips.

As you come into the end of the angel runs, the fall line isn’t just dead in front of you, but also behind you. How do you get into a heel edge while your weight is pulling you towards your back as well as the nose of your board?

Another lesson at COP tomorrow, I was there last night and it was icy, expecting I’ll collect another bruise or two.

----------


## finboy

First board! Interested to see how different it feels from the 2001 burton powers I borrowed. I have 6 days of whitewater coming up, so it will be cool to try out a new hill in new conditions.

----------


## mr2mike

Nice!
Watching the snowboarding last night at the Olympics almost made me want to come out of retirement and start boarding again.

----------


## finboy

Thoughts post Nelson:
- got out 6 days total, on day 6 my wife decided to try snowboarding after a 17 year hiatus and now has a Jones dream catcher in the mail
- I took another 2 hour private lesson and it really helped me clean up my posture, and build some confidence to stay on blue runs and potentially check out some blacks this year
- since the in-laws live in Nelson, we are going to head back out end of the month to get some spring snowing in out there
- we are finally getting more snow in the mountains, I am hoping to get out to lake Louise in the next couple weeks
- I want to learn how to jump and not kill myself, booking a q hour lesson at COP for tips

----------


## finboy

First day learning jumps and boxes last Friday, gotta keep those fails public




Still working on getting better edge control for the lead up to the jump

----------


## cam_wmh

nice work

----------


## riander5

I have to applaud your determination here, as someone who both ski's and snowboards, skiing is such a better sport.

That being said after a fresh dump of powder my boards always coming out. Well, was.. 2 years ago before i had a kid.

Anyway nice work looks like you're picking it up pretty quick

----------


## D'z Nutz

That's awesome man. You've probably gone snowboarding more this season than I have in the last 3 and your progress shows.

----------


## finboy

19 days in the hill so far, trying to get to 30 this season and get comfortable with all blues / some blacks, strong edge control, and if I can get more comfortable with switch and park as a noon I’ll be golden for next year.

----------


## finboy

On a ride for jake day, found a decent deal on a deep thinker. I’ve heard this is NOT a board for beginners and can huck you if you’re not on point with form. Happy to report that it worked exactly as hoped, more float in powder and way more confidence on edge. My process is fun but at a 157 and very loose I have struggled to keep a carve locked in. I got 11 runs in at Louise today, and the only issue was some slight edge catching in the last run as I was absolutely zonked.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm a lifelong 2 planker, but I will say that there's something beautiful about a truly skilled boarder carving.

----------


## mr2mike

Advice on your jumping:
You're turning and speed checking too close to the incline.
Approx 1m before the incline of the ramp, no more turning!!
Set yourself solid, get balanced over the board, crouch and ready to pop at end of incline.
Do your speed checks earlier and if you feel you're going too fast, with you being well balanced, still hit the jump. you'll more than likely land on your board and be surprised you'd pull it off slightly too fast.
Just don't go so fast as to overshoot the landing but that's low chance until you get too cocky.


Perpendicular to jump at red line. And get set on your board till after jump.

----------


## sxtasy

dayum, I'm impressed with your progress for your first year, nice work!

----------


## finboy

Appreciate the speed check advice! Getting video footage of my riding has really helped me better understand exactly what I need to improve.

----------


## mr2mike

An instructor told me that advice in high school and it was a game changer.
Went from landing half of my crappy jumps to landing consistent and going bigger and spins a few days later.
Like someone unlocked a new feature.

----------


## cam_wmh

> On a ride for jake day, found a decent deal on a deep thinker. I’ve heard this is NOT a board for beginners and can huck you if you’re not on point with form. Happy to report that it worked exactly as hoped, more float in powder and way more confidence on edge. My process is fun but at a 157 and very loose I have struggled to keep a carve locked in. I got 11 runs in at Louise today, and the only issue was some slight edge catching in the last run as I was absolutely zonked.




Solid board. I have a Free Thinker, and have ridden each new deck for the last few. It doesn't have that aggressive of a sidecut, so makes sense you're good to go. I imagine the stiffer DT vs process, is why you're feeling more confident.

----------


## finboy

Day 25 in the books today, beautiful bluebird day after a foggy/rainy night. Certainly made for a skating rink morning but the positive temperatures are helping get something salvageable out of the snow. Jump practice continues, still getting comfortable with speed lead up, learning the timing for an ollie, and landing depending on the fall line. I suspect jumping will be a much longer term thing based on how slow progress goes.

Form, I think I am really going to need to work on strength training and flexibility in the off season. My form is quite ugly, I don’t like the look of my riding when reviewing video, weak core, poor balance on edge, etc. I think there are a lot of muscles that are weak from an office worker lifestyle, and more muscles that haven’t had to do any of these kinds of motions before. Over all I’d love to see more flow to my riding and looking a lot looser, its not really confidence at this point so much as limitations on what my body can do.

Photo of the day


One jump on a foggy afternoon



Attempting to charge a bit more, less rear foot steering but looking like a hunched over old man, gotta get that hip and knee flexibility sorted

----------


## sxtasy

Your progress and determination is awesome, nice work! 

If I can offer constructive criticism, you are definitely hunched over too much. It will make you off balance and cause edge washout and make it difficult to land jumps. Focus on your form, think of it as practicing your form for a squat. Upper body is upright, doesn't move around a whole lot, lower body is doing most of the work with the bent knees acting as shocks and providing edge control. 

Great thread, looks like you're having fun

----------


## finboy

Advice appreciated, I’m definitely starting to see where stronger core, back and glutes would really help neutralize my stance and allow me to stay more upright comfortably. Upside is that this totally gives me good motivation to get back in the gym besides “it’s the healthy thing to do”

----------


## finboy

Day 29? Had a great day at sunshine, looking like I should pass 30 days on hill based on the long term forecast. I’ve also got enough edge control to make a good pace down the ski out in sunshine, but might have had a minor mishap in spring conditions



Thankfully I have a brand new version of this board in the mail in a 157, I’m going to see if a good waxing will fill this in.

Anyways, had some blue skies on angel in the morning, didn’t suck

----------


## cam_wmh

Take it to the Tune Shop in Banff. They’ll fill it and base grind it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any shop can fill that. No big deal. Hell you can DIY it yourself with very good results.

----------


## finboy

End of season I’ll take both my wife and my board in for a tune and wax to tuck them away for the season? Any shops to avoid locally? I’ve been using abom for wax jobs when I want a good job (still learning, my jobs suck but work in a pinch) but for a tune I’m thinking I want a reputable place.

----------


## finboy

Update, 380ish(?) days since my first lesson last christmas, spent the last 10 days at whitewater in Nelson and am rounding out 19 days this season to dial things in. For those inclined, best follow cam we could get going through some black diamond trees, learning powder and trees has been the goal of the trip and feeling much more comfortable with both. I will be buying a lot more safety gear for out here (beacon and radio at least), it gets hairy pretty quick and the rescue heli was doing some laps looking for someone inbounds today.

----------


## sxtasy

Looks like some great conditions. Powder and trees are my favourite days. Tree runs are good practice to pre plan and commit to the line you're going to ride. 

You got yourself a powder, swallow tail snowboard? Nice.

----------


## finboy

Surprisingly less powder and more all mountain, I picked up a Korua pencil for deeper days and it floats muuuch better. nose design plays a big role and the endeavour is more prone to submarining then the Korua, which has a much more pronounced spoon on the front.

----------


## mr2mike

Get your eyes up, look further out, it might help plan your route through the trees. Then you can get the board moving so you're not spending as much time perpendicular to the trail.

Get the nose pointing downhill more. Don't be afraid to fall in that deep pow. Hitting a tree isn't a death wish. Those branches will stop you. Worst case, you ding your board up on the trunk.

You're progressing.

----------


## finboy

Appreciate the feedback, treewells are deep there at the moment and this video was in the back of my head so I was definitely taking conservative lines.

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CmppV..._web_copy_link

----------


## mr2mike

Yes. Those can definitely suck you in too when you get close.
Going with a friend helps.
I don't think there's a big risk of soffocating in there but I've been stuck before. A friend taking your board off then you wiggle around and get out. Cold and exhausting.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Conditions are getting really good up in Big White. Getting ready to send some gnarly shit soon!

----------


## finboy

> Conditions are getting really good up in Big White. Getting ready to send some gnarly shit soon!



I am so looking forward to your baldface review. I got a chance to talk to some local guides and people who know that terrain and am using their recommended runs as a basis for building my backcountry skills up.

----------

